# DIY super macro!



## António Vitor (May 29, 2004)

ok...
I borrowed this SLR lenses from my neighbour...
simple SLR lenses...could be a telescope..


A little glue-tape, and voilá...
the lenses are mounted in reverse attached to my filter conector of my Fujfilm S304...









Size of the snails...1 euro coin to compare









Macros Time:




























I hope you enjoy it!

Regards from Portugal!
António Vitor


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Interesting, looks cool


----------



## António Vitor (May 29, 2004)

Thanks!


I do need something to rest my camera my hands shake too much with these kind of magnifications!

All of my pictures were at higher res than the ones that I posted here, If I could make better pictures, I will be able to crop a lot, turning the impossible possible!


----------



## Micke-Eklund (May 23, 2004)

Groovy 
That´s the same camera I´ve got, I really need to test that.

Did you experience any problem with the auto focus with the lens mounted?

//Micke E


----------



## António Vitor (May 29, 2004)

The autofocus doesn't work!

And thank God for that!


How I focus the stuff with this?
very simple!
moving forward or backward...

The SLR lenses must be in the most open aperture possible (low F-stop numbers), and you must zoom it with your digital camera!


zooming with the SLR lenses you will increase or decrase the magnification.
the digital camera lenses should always be in the maximum optical magnification, or you will end up seeing a tiny circle...
hehehe

Take care with your plastic S304 camera...the SLR lenses are usually very heavy!
I don't want you to break anything..

Regards from Portugal!
António Vitor


----------



## António Vitor (May 29, 2004)

One more...
snail eating algae...
watch the radula (snail mouth)...eating algae










Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

António Vitor said:


> I do need something to rest my camera my hands shake too much with these kind of magnifications!


Probably a stupid question, but there must be a tripod out there that would work?

Beautiful photos!


----------



## António Vitor (May 29, 2004)

JanS said:


> António Vitor said:
> 
> 
> > I do need something to rest my camera my hands shake too much with these kind of magnifications!
> ...


Of course there are!

the problem is I have to buy one!

Don't know if I will...


----------

